# new pics



## mustang (Apr 21, 2004)

one


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

Very good looking fish you got there







I hope my Piraya ends up looking like that!

How big are they and the tank?


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

nice one, any full tank shots?

D!


----------



## mustang (Apr 21, 2004)

piraya are 8.5 in terns are 9.5in tank is a 125 (6 ft x 18in)...had more fish but moved some to other tank to give these 5 room to fill out


----------



## mustang (Apr 21, 2004)

piraya are 8.5 terns are 9.5...tank is 125(6ft x 18in) recently moved some fish to another tank to give these 5 room to fill-out


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam they look nice
how is a tern and piraya tank


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Nice Pics ..


----------



## mustang (Apr 21, 2004)

D in #s, my limited experience w/ tern & piraya has been very good .... the Piraya break-up tern aggression and the terns get between the piraya when they are having a mini scrap .....they rarely, if ever go after the other specie... any real aggression has been limited to tern on tern, or piraya on piraya.Again that has been minimal due to the other type of pygo breaking it up...I personally like the contrasting colors and shape of the tern & piraya..and they dont seem as aggressive as Caribe


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

sweet fish, but in imo you should take the floating ferns out and replace them with some real plants


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice shoal...great color on them pirayas.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Those terns are awesome. Just great color on them. What diet do you have them on?


----------



## mustang (Apr 21, 2004)

RBP, I agree...I used to have 15 big anubia on top however, with the water flow in the tank(3 rio 2500s on two wet/drys & 2 emp 400) I can only provide surface cover through artificial attached via suction cups to the top......as far as diet, earthworms (canadian night crawers from Walmart !) shrimp, various fish fillets,and an occational exodon paradoxus (small group patrols the surface, another reason I have the thick cover on top)


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

cool fish and nice setup


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

Looks great Mustang









Beautiful and collorfull piraya's you have there , the terns looks awesome man


----------



## qwuintus (Feb 3, 2003)

nice! hows the aggro in the tank?

fin nips anything?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

mustang said:


> D in #s, my limited experience w/ tern & piraya has been very good .... the Piraya break-up tern aggression and the terns get between the piraya when they are having a mini scrap .....they rarely, if ever go after the other specie... any real aggression has been limited to tern on tern, or piraya on piraya.Again that has been minimal due to the other type of pygo breaking it up...I personally like the contrasting colors and shape of the tern & piraya..and they dont seem as aggressive as Caribe
> [snapback]869682[/snapback]​










cool 
keep us updated on those monsters proggress


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Looks very good!


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Great shoal of Pygo`s!!!


----------

